# Out of the Wild



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw a series on netflix today called " Out of the Wild" a reality show about survival in the wilderness of Alaska for a group of people.All the time I kept thinking that having a slingshot would have been very little to carry but they could had killed allot more small game and fish to survive off of . Has anyone else seen this program .... it was originally on the Discovery channel.

-Scott


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

We've seen it on endless re-runs. Basically all the city dwellers lose half bodyweight.

Their main problem was that the producers made them periodically hike long distances through hard terrain carrying all the kit they wanted to bring from the last camp. At the next camp, they had a few more items, but if they moved on they would have to pick and choose what to carry. I agree a few band sets could make a difference and they wouldn't have to carry the fork between camps. Of course, they were pretty hapless and couldn't hit much even with rifles, so I'm not sure how much use a slingshot would be.


----------

